# Atienza Kali Training Group Tour



## forceanchors (Dec 29, 2007)

Check out the footage from 2007's AK training group tour...





 
Train Hard...Happy New Year.

Seth

www.atienzakali.com


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## Charleston Combat (Jan 10, 2008)

Great clip!! These guys are awsome!! Would love to train with them!! Thanks for sharing !! Brad


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 10, 2008)

great clip, thanks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

